# crow hunting



## bigbuck144

i went crow hunting with my grandad about a month ago he shot 4 and i shot 1 not a great day but fun nonetheless but i have trouble moving my shotgun quick enough to keep up with the crows ny advice? thanks bigbuck144


----------



## alleyyooper

Just keep trying.Learning the lead on a crow is the same as trying to learn the lead on any thing else.

 Al


----------



## bigbuck144

thanks so much :sniper:


----------



## macker13

Swing from behind. I had a buddy who is a very good sporting clays shooter give me the following advice on how to effectively swing through on a shot. 
Butt, Belly, Beak, BANG!


----------



## Jig Master

You didn't say what kind of shotgun you were using. If you're having trouble swinging on crows because your gun is to heavy, then if possible, try a lighter gun.


----------



## hunting 1

One thing I have learned over the years, is if you are shooting behind a bird, you are looking at the body. Because the wings are moving and the eye naturally goes to movement. Concentrate on the eye or the beak and you will improve your percentages.


----------



## Bird slayer69

Jig Master said:


> You didn't say what kind of shotgun you were using. If you're having trouble swinging on crows because your gun is to heavy, then if possible, try a lighter gun.


 Try to lead them a little bit more and maybe try a lighter gun with a shorter barrel.....keep practicing


----------

